# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  ID dari Koi's blm keluar

## SWkoi

Yth bos2 moderator, saya dah kirim email ke sekretariat Koi's dan attachment bukti transfer tgl 12 feb minggu lalu
apa sudah diterima. Id nya bisa keluar ?   ::   ::

----------


## showa

belum keluar om, harap pm alamat dan nama jelasnya ya ke saya utk proses pengecekkan ulang sebelum id kami terbitkan.

terima kasih

----------


## SWkoi

terima kasih bos

----------


## showa

sama sama om

----------


## torajiro

py ku blm keluar juga..  ::

----------


## Glenardo

> py ku blm keluar juga..



Wah Om Tora siap2 Go Public niy..mao jadi koi seller from Lasem  ::

----------


## isman

Om Rudy formulir pendaftaran anggota KOI-s Aku udah PM,Uang pendaftarannya nanti menyusul hari senin thanks atas perhatiannya

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> py ku blm keluar juga.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Wah Om Tora siap2 Go Public niy..mao jadi koi seller from Lasem


 ::  ada2 aja nih om glen..  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> ...


Om Glen kan ada bakat Paranormal  ::

----------


## torajiro

Iya ya.. He3x.. Mmg kyk nya semua koi lovers py bakat paranormal semua deh.py kemampuan memprediksi masa dpn tantegoi.. Eh tategoi.. He3x..

----------


## seven7colour

> Iya ya.. He3x.. Mmg kyk nya semua koi lovers py bakat paranormal semua deh.py kemampuan memprediksi masa dpn tantegoi.. Eh tategoi.. He3x..


Om Tora suka yang sudah Tantegoi yah?

----------


## torajiro

> Originally Posted by torajiro
> 
> Iya ya.. He3x.. Mmg kyk nya semua koi lovers py bakat paranormal semua deh.py kemampuan memprediksi masa dpn tantegoi.. Eh tategoi.. He3x..
> 
> 
> Om Tora suka yang sudah Tantegoi yah?


nga...! sy suka e tategoi om bukan tantegoi...!  ::   ::

----------

